# epdm and drip edge



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

check with the EPDM manufacturer. they should have a recommended adhesive and sealant.


----------



## devilleather (Sep 26, 2009)

Well i still have plenty of the glue i used for the rubber but am unsure if it will bond metal to rubber. thx for your reply


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Forget DE. You need commercial .032 metal. Must be primed, then self adhered cover tape (RM) goes on next.


----------



## devilleather (Sep 26, 2009)

First off, thx for your helpful reply. A few questions
1.Can I get this metal and tape at my local lumber store or home depot or is it special order?
2.Does it have a 90 angle that goes down the facia board so i can slide the guttering underneath?

Again thx for your help


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes, you can buy the metal bent that way. Roofing supply house have it.
I don't know where to get the RM, primer, or the cleaner needed, other than a roofing supply house. Never looked into HD, Lowes, Hardware, or elsewhere. Sorry.


----------

